
James Hamilton: Data center architect leaves Microsoft for Amazon  - bootload
http://www.techflash.com/microsoft/Key_data_center_architect_leaves_Microsoft_for_Amazon36057114.html
======
sobriquet
Nice use of a confusing title to get me to click. At first I thought some
reporter named James Hamilton, was saying that Microsoft was heading for
(buying) Amazon. At that point I finally believed that MSFT may not buy Yahoo!
and my ulcer went away.

Once I actually saw the article, my ulcer came back. (been employed at y!
since MSFT rumors ramped up in spring 2007.

~~~
bootload
_"... Nice use of a confusing title to get me to click ..."_

Reading it again, the title can be confusing. I've modified it to make it
clearer. It's always a balance if you edit titles to either make the title
clearer (by adding persons name, then a description) or to reduce the title
length.

 _"... Once I actually saw the article, my ulcer came back. (been employed at
y! since MSFT rumors ramped up in spring 2007. ..."_

Why is this a problem for Y!?

